# How to power grow fry's ?



## kishor (Oct 7, 2013)

I have so many my friend hobbiest growing betta fry's like hell growth..while mine is used go slow growth ..I too follow their method feeding fry's like 3 time bbs & regular water clean & all ..but my fry's grow slower .their fry's of 15 days was equal to my 5 week fry's ..why like this


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

How often do you clean?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

A couple things. 1st is doing a 50% or more water change everyday. growth stunt hormone is very strong. 2nd is a bigger grow out is important. 3rd is feeding more often than 3 times a day and including more in the diet than just bbs. Getting them on nls grow pellets early as part of diet is good, lots of protein. Be careful not to feed fry under 2 weeks old too much bbs at once or sbd is certain.


----------



## kishor (Oct 7, 2013)

I do wc alternate days 30%


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

How big is your grow out tank and how many fry in the spawn? genetics also play a role.


----------



## kishor (Oct 7, 2013)

Grown out tank 2.5 ft &*1ft*1.5ft.......48 out of 152 remaining


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

jmho but about 25-28g is a little small but not horrible. I would up the number of times fed put a little more protein in the diet and change the water everyday starting after the fry are 10 to 14 days old.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ime both water quality and quantity plus feeding. Filter also helps - not sure how much.

worm types of food makes them grow faster while shrimp types improves their fins but slower body growth.


----------

